# WHAT WILL YOUR WINES FOR THANKSGIVING BE ?



## Waldo (Nov 21, 2007)

My selection of winesI will be serving on Thanksgiving day are: 
A Green Tea Ginger from Ramona
An Elderberry from Joan
An Amarone from Trashy
A Light Choke Cherry from PWP
The reflections from the centerpiece make Ramona's wine appear to be a lava lamp.
Can't wait to give these a try. 
Hope all of you have a teriffic Thanksgiving and remember in yourgiving thanks,the joy of the Freedom we experience and the debt we owe to those who have provided it. 






*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## scotty (Nov 21, 2007)

Same to you Waldo.






Mine is the sangeovese/ I finally have a wine that is over a year in the bottle.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice selection Waldo...your thoughts will be with the Members at that meal.


We will be having Cranberry Wine from store bought juice [it's quite good] Chokecherry Wine, Rhubarb/Pineapple and might dégorge some of it in the Sparkling style, and any other wine anyone wants to try.


Boy, PWP's Chokecherry wine is really light in color....I see why she calls it light....anxious to hear how that one was. Looking to make other styles of Chokecherry wine with some of the juice we have.


Happy Thanksgiving to all....


----------



## bj4271 (Nov 21, 2007)

I'll be serving four different (diff yeast foir each) muscadine wines, bottled Monday night. Also available will be (all bottled over the weekend) Cantaloupe, Cherry, and MM all juice Amarone.


----------



## corn field (Nov 21, 2007)

We will be having Blackberry, Pomagranit, Mint, &amp; Chocolate Manderin.
hope all of you have a wonderful Thanksgiving and a safe one


----------



## Joanie (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm thinkin' all you folks are going to be mighty drunk!!!


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 21, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> Boy, PWP's Chokecherry wine is really light in color....I see why she calls it light....anxious to hear how that one was. Looking to make other styles of Chokecherry wine with some of the juice we have.
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all....


The Choke Cherry is the one with the yellow lady slippers on the label. All I see is the reflection off the bottle...
We had some of the light last night. Oh man, I am so glad we have free access to choke cherries! I think it's one of my very favorite country wines. We haven't figured out yet what we're having as far as wine goes...


----------



## scotty (Nov 21, 2007)

Joan said:


> I'm thinkin' all you folks are going to be mighty drunk!!!




I supose you are having only water with your meal


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 21, 2007)

PWP...okay....I see your familiar label now.


We still have your Pineapple Wine from last year....Maybe I'll break that out tomorrow too...Is it dry or sweet????? One gal that is coming likes sweet wines.


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 21, 2007)

Joan said:


> I'm thinkin' all you folks are going to be mighty drunk!!!



Taking Joan's advise, we will be having:

From Left to right:

Wades Watermelon Merlot (you have no idea the patience it took to leave that bottle alone).

JW's Wild Grape wine (the Minnesota Version) (Ditto above)

Waldo's Port, Again, Ditto above........... Keeping my hands off these for so long was one of the harder tings I have ever done........ but tomorrow is the day!






Then we'll have a couple bottle of Scuppernong wine to go with the white meat of the Turkey.






It looks darker than it is because of the red table cloth.

Thanks Joan for the great advise on getting drunk, we just may do that.
*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 21, 2007)

Nothern, the pineapple will be just fine for your sweet lady. She won't choke on it but she will enjoy it.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 21, 2007)

We will be having a bottle Of Jobes Port(Ditto here about patience Jobe), Blueberry Pinot Noir, Spiced Apple, and Cranberry.


----------



## moto-girl (Nov 21, 2007)

I will be breaking out a Valipollicella and a Barolo from my personal stash and the rest will be commercial. Since we will be feasting with friends that also make their own wine, I will get to sample some of theirs. Have a great holiday everyone!


----------



## Joanie (Nov 21, 2007)

jobe05 said:


> Joan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinkin' all you folks are going to be mighty drunk!!!
> ...



That advice was completely free, Jobe!





I will be enjoying your Scuppernong now that I know how to spell it! I think we'll break into the blackberry jelly too!


----------



## B M W (Nov 21, 2007)

All of the wines you are serving sound so good. 


I won’t be able to server wine with dinner, my son is a resident advisor for the college and won’t be able to come home for dinner, so my husband, friends and I are bringing dinner to the college for him and the other students who can’t go home for Thanksgiving. We can't serve alcohol at the school, so maybe I will open a bottle of my Italian Pinot Grigio the next night with leftovers.





I hope you all have a very Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 21, 2007)

B M W said:


> </span></font> We can't serve alcohol at the school,
> </span></font>
> 
> 
> </font>



NO ALCOHOL AT A COLLEGE....................

BWWWAAAAAAHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH
AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Wade E (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah, thats pretty funny. I think its just that wine is not allowed as they are having a kegger!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B M W (Nov 22, 2007)

That is funny



, I'm sure there will be alcohol, we just can't serve it



On my son's 21st bday I was there with bottle of home madewine in hand. It is sad I lost my designated driver, but now I can send him to the liquor store if needed



and he always has a drink for me when I come to visit, so the way I see it, everything works out in the end. I'm such a lucky mom.


----------



## masta (Nov 22, 2007)

We will be going to the Outlaw's for dinner with only 4 adults and 3 of us who drink.


I will be enjoying some of my last bottle of RJ Spagnol's L'Collage which has been aged in the cellar 2 years. 


L’Collage is a collection of the finest red varietals: Cabernet Sauvignon, Merlot and Cabernet franc. Dark, intense, and brilliant ruby red in colour, this blend shows a nose rich in cassis and spice. On the palate the spice is enhanced by flavours of vanilla.

The wife will be having some Winexpert World Vineyard Australian Riverland Reserve.







The mother-in-law will be drinking some of the cheap stuff out of a box!


----------



## Tomy (Nov 22, 2007)

Were going to the daughters this year, will take a few Sam Adams while watching the game. GO PACK


----------



## masta (Nov 22, 2007)

I think the Packers or Cowboys will make it to the Superbowl but the Greatriots will win and complete the perfect season at 19-0!







The only team that had a chance to beat us was the Colts but they are done.


----------



## chevyguy65 (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving to all !!!!!!




Be thankful for all you have,all the men and women that are protecting our freedoms, the fine wines we make......
and for the next SUPERBOWL CHAMPIONS....THE GREENBAY PACKERS to win today!!!!!


MR &amp; Mrs Chevy


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 22, 2007)

I finally chose our wines. We're having "friends in for dinner!" 
We'll start with Ramona's _City Streets Riesling _the on to Steve Angell's _South Africa Shiraz_ and for dessert, Waldo's Cat's Meow _Muscadine wine._


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 22, 2007)

We haven't eaten yet, but we're into our 2nd bottle of wine. Ramona, your riesling is devine! Just the right amount of fruit flavor and not overly sweet. Great job! The bottle is empty. (And yes, it's been over the course of several hours.)
Steve Angell, Wow! Your Shiraz is fabulous! I love the tannins in it! Holy buckets, Batman! I think there's a leak in the bottle because it's no longer full!


----------



## JimCook (Nov 23, 2007)

Last night we enjoyed three bottles: a 2005 Acacia Chardonnay, a 2005 Gloria Ferrer Carneros Pinot Noir, and a Markham Merlot. 


Why not bottles of my own wine - it is simply not their time. 


- Jim


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 23, 2007)

We never got into the last bottle of wine last night. Only Bert and I were drinking wine and really, we don't need more than 2 bottles between the two of us over the course of a day. Tonight, we go into the Cats Meow!


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 23, 2007)

Same here PWP........ I was saving the Port from Waldo for dessert, but by the time we got to that point, everyone wanted coffee to stay awake.............


I think that was around 7:30................


----------



## Waldo (Nov 25, 2007)

We had another fantastic Thanksgiving and I really enjoyed trying the different wines I brought back from Winestock. The Green Tea Ginger was our apertif (did I spell tthat right?) PWP's Chokecherry paired very well witrh the dressing and cranberry sauce and the Elderberry was a great match with the Ham and my daughters Sweet Potato dumplings.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 25, 2007)

Looks like a meal for a king there Waldo, We had Jobes Blackberry Port for dessert and everyone loved it. Thank goodness that not many people in my family drink cause that bottle would not have made it far, especially with me trying to horde it as Ive had it before!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waldo (Nov 23, 2008)

Hard to believe a year has already come and gone so lets keep this one going....
What is everyone going to be serving for Thanksgiving this year?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 23, 2008)

Going with my 2006 RJS limited Malbec followed by my Cranberry. For dessert I will either open a White Chocolate Port or 1 of Jobes Blackberry Ports depending on what the visiting team wants, maybe even both, what the heck I finish the left overs anyway.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 23, 2008)

What ever they want and lots of it....

I am cooking for the Dys'fun'ctional neighbors....
It get's weirder every year....



This year my girlfriend will have her estranged husband as well as her ex here...their kids with their girlfriends and their babies....as well there will be a few 'strays' stop by....

All my life I have cooked for the 'out-casts' and love it....it doesn't get any better or more fun than this.

For sure there will be Cranberry wine and Chokecherry wine...a taste of Jalapeño wine, Trinity wine and what ever turns their cranks.....

The only thing 'Traditional' is the meal....Turkey/Ham and the whole ball of wax.

I want to consume more than my share to make up for lost time.....




A good time is always had by all.

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## OilnH2O (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm going with a pinot noir -- for the main wine -- and would post a label if I had this MAC figured out yet! Maybe in time for Thursday!





Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Dave


----------



## peterCooper (Nov 24, 2008)

My inlaws are on their way down. They don't drink and neither does my wife. So me and the dog are going to open one of my last Crushendo Montagnacs. 

I'm still toying with a non traditional Thanksgiving meal.I have a recipe for Enchilada soup and I'm thinking about that with home made Parmesan & Sun dried tomato bread.


----------



## uavwmn (Nov 24, 2008)

Oil, you and me both. I love this Mac and slowly getting used to it.


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 24, 2008)

We saved that bottle of Port from Waldo that we didn't drink last year, so this year it's getting opened. The we will have (before dinner), Wades Cranberry wine (to get everyone in the mood), and for dinner, we always have the Scuppernong wine.

I still have a bottle of JW's Choke Cherry wine that I'm dying to try, but he told me to let it age and has never told me if it was drinkable now (bottled 8/07). IS IT READY JW????


----------



## Wade E (Nov 24, 2008)

Im honored again!


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 24, 2008)

I am going to try to be in charge of wines this year. We're having stir fry shrimp, egg rolls and fried rice. All made from scratch. There will be celery wine with the egg rolls for sure, and then something heavier with the stir fry and rice. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## corn field (Nov 25, 2008)

Will sip "Sweet Corn wine" while dinner is prepared. With the Ham and all of the trimmings we will have "Hibiscus wine". After Dinner we will have "Ment wine"


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 25, 2008)

Sweet Corn Wine.....that's one way to get your vegetables....

I might have to make some of that next year......Could you use corn that you froze in the fall????


----------



## Michael Vino (Nov 25, 2008)

I'll be taking a bottle of WE Merlot now in the bottle 2 years... and my second offering will be a Stags Leap Merlot... 8-9 months in the bottle.
Both were yummy last time I sampled.


Will be giving thanks that the end of as error is coming on 1-20-09


----------



## vcasey (Nov 25, 2008)

Michael Vino said:


> Will be giving thanks that the end of as error is coming on 1-20-09



Me too!




Maybe next time I'll be enjoying my own sparking vino. 

This year we'll be finishing off the holiday meal with one of my ports. Now I just have to decide which one.
VPC


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 25, 2008)

I'll be having my Gewrutztraminer. Lain's Dad is on his way from Okla. to stay with us (some people think that is dysfunctional, but we all get along great). 


I have so much to do but working the 2 jobs so don't have much time...I leave the house at 6:30 and get home at 10 pm. I will only work my regular job tomorrow but probably wont get home until 6. Then off TG day and work both jobs again on Friday and Sat.


Just trying to plan on how to fit eveything in. I have to admit I am feeling pretty exhausted. But looking forward to TG day. I'm sure Lain will be a big help to me.


Ramona...Just glad we can all be together.*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Miss Rocky (Nov 25, 2008)

We just bottled some of our Raspbery wine that has been aging since middle August. Going to Dom's Brother and sister-in-law's house. We are providing the turkey, Italian sausage stuffing, gravy and homemade apple pie....and the wine, of course:


_I can not seem to upload an image, so it will be left to the imagination_.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 25, 2008)

Miss Rocky....
I too am having trouble UpLoading photos using PhotoBucket.....

Finally figured out a way to do it....

Have your Post ready to accept a photo....
Open another browser with your PhotoBucket photos.....

Scroll down under your photo in PhotoBucket..
[You have to hold the mouse to the left of the photo and hold it on
the left of those boxes beneath the photos]

Click on the IMG box at the bottom of the list of boxes.....
When the box turns Blue</font> and a yellow</font> box says Copied then.....
Right Click on the Blue</font> box
Select Copy....
Go to you Post....
Right click in the Post box where you want the photo....and....
Click on Paste....
The URL will show up in you Post....but...
When viewed the photo will be there.....

Hope it works for you...
Show us your stuff.....





*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 25, 2008)

rgecaprock said:


> Lain's Dad is on his way from Okla. to stay with us (some people think that is dysfunctional, but we all get along great).



I have the same relationship with my Ex Ramona, I can still love her....... Just can't live with her. Plus we still share the 2 (now 5 with the grandkids) greatest things that we ever had in common.

She vacations with us down here and we go to see her and sometimes stay with her when we go there. Becca (wife and my Ex are best of friends............ which can make life trying for me at times.


----------



## Miss Rocky (Nov 25, 2008)

Did it work????






Yep!





*Edited by: Miss Rocky *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 25, 2008)

My Ex and I had nothing in common....took a few years to figure that out....We were young.

Once we split up we became best friends, I liked his other wives too...


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 25, 2008)

Miss Rocky...
Nice label....I feel like I could just take a bite out of those raspberries.....


----------



## Wade E (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks awesome Miss Rocky!


----------



## Miss Rocky (Nov 25, 2008)

OOps! I put the unrevised label in my post. I renamed it Raspberry Rapture because Scotty didn't like the ripple name. Anyway, label design is the same, just ripple is now rapture. *Edited by: Miss Rocky *


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 26, 2008)

Miss Rocky,


Great Label. The colors make it look very inviting!!!!


Ramona


----------



## Eland (Nov 26, 2008)

I will be having a bottle of my mother's homemade blackberry from 2004. I think I'm going to slip off and have that one. I only have one bottle left. 


Eland*Edited by: Eland *


----------



## Waldo (Nov 26, 2008)

2004 Blackberry



Now look here Eland..dont recollect your having paid your dues to me to be member of this here forum. That there bottle of Blackberry would kinda square thing up with us though. Hell, i'd even pay the shipping just cause its Thanksgiving and in a pretty good mood..don't normally do that ya understand.


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Nov 26, 2008)

Im going to open up one of my Choc. Raspberry port bottles and I have a mag of White Merlot.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 26, 2008)

Thats a good choice and i still have to make that kit as i was traded a bottle of that 2 years ago from a member PlymouthPete and was pretty impressed with it, The White Merlot.


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh it is one of my favorites. I have six gallons fresch squeezed brewing right now. Next year I hopeto do 18.


----------



## dfwwino (Nov 27, 2008)

We just finished our Thanksgiving meal and consumed two bottles of my 2007 Winexpert Selection International Argentine Malbec. Both my wife and father really liked it. It has come a long way in 1 year, 3 months.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 27, 2008)

Finally the house is all cleaned up again after being spotless this morning!


----------



## Waldo (Nov 28, 2008)

Hope all had good times with good wines*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 28, 2008)

We had a great time.....

This year we had babies and puppies....









As well as good wines....





It doesn't get any better than that.

Life is Very Good!!!!

* FREE puppies in NW Minnesota.....

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 28, 2008)

4 very cute faces........ Who could stand that, without pinching some cheeks!


----------

